# Hey all non believers...



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jan 24, 2011)

You ever get tired of all the bible thumpers trying to make you believe in the same thing they do??  You ever get tired of stooges asking you what church you go too?  


How about all the thumpers that get onto a forum designed for athiests, but riddled with believers asking how or why athiests can not believe in the same BOOK they believe in looking to prove their point, whatever that may be.  If people would realize that it is OK for other people to think differently, the world would be better off.    

I hardly come into the religious forums because there are so many idjits trying to change my mind for me but since I am sitting here in a rocking chair trying to get my daughter to sleep with 4 molars breaking through at the same time, I might as well see what other nonbelievers think.


----------



## ted_BSR (Jan 24, 2011)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> You ever get tired of all the bible thumpers trying to make you believe in the same thing they do??  You ever get tired of stooges asking you what church you go too?
> 
> 
> How about all the thumpers that get onto a forum designed for athiests, but riddled with believers asking how or why athiests can not believe in the same BOOK they believe in looking to prove their point, whatever that may be.  If people would realize that it is OK for other people to think differently, the world would be better off.
> ...



You don't know what "Apologetics" is, do you?


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jan 25, 2011)

I had no idea and now I understand.  This subforum is here so people can question and in some ways ridicule people for not believing in the same book they do maybe so that it does not spill into their own forum where they can all gather and not worry about seeing those who they believe are destined for warmer climates.


----------



## VisionCasting (Jan 25, 2011)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> If people would realize that it is OK for other people to think differently, the world would be better off.



I actually think differing viewpoints are great.   It's why I have Muslim, Jewish, atheist and agnostic friends.  And I hope that it doesn't seem like I am trying to 'convince' anyone to accept Christ.  In fact *I think that is a foolish pursuit*.  I believe that the Spirit of God will do it's work and some will come to know Him.  By being antagonistic or forceful Christians do a long-term disservice to the Gospel.

Blanket public apology - if I've offended any non's by asking questions that got under your skin, I am sorry.  If I've retorted posts in a way that raised your ire, I am sorry.

I'm really here to learn and understand from the non's.  It makes me more effective in the defense of my faith (ie "apologetics") when someone who is interested in an intelligent conversation about Christianity asks questions.


----------



## pnome (Jan 25, 2011)

Title of the thread: "Hey all non believers..."

First two responses are both from believers....  

Just think that's funny. 


To answer the OP.  No, I don't get tired of it.  As long as we're all just talking anyway.  Now, when they use the government to force me to pay respect to their God, that's when things start to get old real quick.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jan 25, 2011)

pnome said:


> Title of the thread: "Hey all non believers..."
> 
> First two responses are both from believers....
> 
> ...



I like how you think


----------



## ted_BSR (Jan 25, 2011)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> I had no idea and now I understand.  This subforum is here so people can question and in some ways ridicule people for not believing in the same book they do maybe so that it does not spill into their own forum where they can all gather and not worry about seeing those who they believe are destined for warmer climates.



Fair enough P&Y.

I really don't want to ridcule anyone, nor do I have dillusions of converting anyone (only God can do that). I think most folks on here keep it civil, but we are only human, and sometimes get carried away.

We didn't decide on the title for the sub-forum, so I guess it is what it is. BTW, I think that apologetics is traditionally linked with Christianity, but can apply to belief system.


----------



## ted_BSR (Jan 25, 2011)

pnome said:


> Title of the thread: "Hey all non believers..."
> 
> First two responses are both from believers....
> Just think that's funny.
> ...



The OP also tried to tell me this forum was designed for Atheists, had to chime in.

I try not to use the government for anything. End up getting used by them mostly. Talk about getting old real quick.

I've always enjoyed discussions with you PNOME, just for the record.

I'll refrain from rsponding to this thread any further out of respect for the OP's wishes. I'll see ya somewhere else though! Have fun!


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jan 25, 2011)

Lots of folk here just like interesting conversation without motive. But I do understand your point


----------



## pnome (Jan 26, 2011)

ted_BSR said:


> The OP also tried to tell me this forum was designed for Atheists, had to chime in.
> 
> I try not to use the government for anything. End up getting used by them mostly. Talk about getting old real quick.
> 
> ...



Don't get me wrong.  I'm not bothered by it or anything.  Just thought it was funny.


----------



## matt79brown (Mar 13, 2018)

Welcome aboard! I am a believer that finds the content on here to be thought provoking. If you want a place to hide from people with opposing views maybe you should try Yoga or a good episode of Oprah Winfrey. I've been smacked around by a few Atheist on here but none have asked me to leave. I don't promote ''my book'' or preach sermons on here. Sounds like you need a hug.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 13, 2018)

He's no longer with us.. Jus sayin


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Mar 14, 2018)

pnome said:


> Now, when they use the government to force me to pay respect to their God, that's when things start to get old real quick.



 I feel the same way about government forcing me to pay respect to the atheistic theory of evolution being taught to every public school child in America.   Correct me if I’m wrong, but I’m guessing you don’t have a problem with government forcing that one, which means you don’t have a problem with government enforcing a belief system on the population at all as long as it’s one you agree with.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Mar 14, 2018)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> You ever get tired of all the bible thumpers trying to make you believe in the same thing they do??  You ever get tired of stooges asking you what church you go too?
> 
> 
> How about all the thumpers that get onto a forum designed for athiests, but riddled with believers asking how or why athiests can not believe in the same BOOK they believe in looking to prove their point, whatever that may be.  If people would realize that it is OK for other people to think differently, the world would be better off.
> ...



Am I the only one who see’s a contradiction between these two statements?



> If people would realize that it is OK for other people to think differently, the world would be better off.





> You ever get tired of all the bible thumpers trying to make you believe in the same thing they do??  You ever get tired of stooges asking you what church you go too?


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Mar 14, 2018)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> I had no idea and now I understand.  This subforum is here so people can question and in some ways ridicule people for not believing in the same ...



You mean like this:



> You ever get tired of all the bible thumpers trying to make you believe in the same thing they do?? You ever get tired of stooges asking you what church you go too?


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Mar 14, 2018)

oops1 said:


> He's no longer with us.. Jus sayin



Dang!!! 

Whelp....

In the words of Doc Holliday (from Toombstone) “Poor Ringo.  He was just a little bit too high strung.”


----------



## pnome (Mar 15, 2018)

SemperFiDawg said:


> I feel the same way about government forcing me to pay respect to the atheistic theory of evolution being taught to every public school child in America.   Correct me if I’m wrong, but I’m guessing you don’t have a problem with government forcing that one, which means you don’t have a problem with government enforcing a belief system on the population at all as long as it’s one you agree with.




OK, I'll correct you.

I have a problem with the entire idea of government provided education.  Public schools are little more than government indoctrination centers IMO.


----------



## baddave (Mar 15, 2018)

just accept .. it's the belief in god that keeps everyone from chaotic anarchy .. been that way forever ..if you don't believe , believe , or in denial of death just go along w' it .. but i wouldn't advise preaching against it .. and stay away from the religion threads .. have a good'un


----------



## ambush80 (Mar 15, 2018)

SemperFiDawg said:


> I feel the same way about government forcing me to pay respect to the atheistic theory of evolution being taught to every public school child in America.   Correct me if I’m wrong, but I’m guessing you don’t have a problem with government forcing that one, which means you don’t have a problem with government enforcing a belief system on the population at all as long as it’s one you agree with.



If you thought that the evidence for evolution were at least as good as the evidence for germ theory would you still call it atheistic?  Perhaps you call germ theory atheistic as well.


----------



## matt79brown (Mar 15, 2018)

If they can't accurately teach 175 year old history, I wouldn't buy their 4.6billion year old history!


----------



## hummerpoo (Mar 15, 2018)

matt79brown said:


> If they can't accurately teach 175 year old history, I wouldn't buy their 4.6billion year old history!



I feel the same about global warming.  The same mathematical modeling approach is used to predict the temperature for tomorrow and next week as is used to predict the temperature 50 years from now.


----------



## ambush80 (Mar 15, 2018)

matt79brown said:


> If they can't accurately teach 175 year old history, I wouldn't buy their 4.6billion year old history!





hummerpoo said:


> I feel the same about global warming.  The same mathematical modeling approach is used to predict the temperature for tomorrow and next week as is used to predict the temperature 50 years from now.



Are you guys experts on this stuff?  Enough to be able to speak authoritatively on it?


----------



## matt79brown (Mar 15, 2018)

I'm an expert on CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored I was told in school that in 1969 Neil Armstrong walked on the moon. 40 years later NASA spent billions shooting at the moon with missiles in hopes of getting good enough pictures to see weather or not the particles contained h20. Hummmm....... I'm no expert in science but somethings not adding up. ''They'' also told me the world was 4.6 billion years old and that the polar ice caps are melting at an alarming rate  and that fossil fuels would be depleted in 50 years. If that is the case then we're fix'n to be out of gas.  I'm guessing they have changed their predictions. Much like other religions do when they try to predict the future. Have you ever followed the $ on who it is that funds the research for your science? The findings are usually very very biased. I call CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored


----------



## ambush80 (Mar 15, 2018)

matt79brown said:


> I'm an expert on CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored I was told in school that in 1969 Neil Armstrong walked on the moon. 40 years later NASA spent billions shooting at the moon with missiles in hopes of getting good enough pictures to see weather or not the particles contained h20. Hummmm....... I'm no expert in science but somethings not adding up. ''They'' also told me the world was 4.6 billion years old and that the polar ice caps are melting at an alarming rate  and that fossil fuels would be depleted in 50 years. If that is the case then we're fix'n to be out of gas.  I'm guessing they have changed their predictions. Much like other religions do when they try to predict the future. Have you ever followed the $ on who it is that funds the research for your science? The findings are usually very very biased. I call CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored



OK.  I think it's useless to try to change your mind.  It's certainly beyond my abilities or inclination.  I would broadly recommend an examination of the strength of your arguments.

A starting point might be an examination of the use of the term "your science".


----------



## matt79brown (Mar 15, 2018)

How long do you anticipate the fossil fuels lasting? Whats your take on moon walking? How bout them polar ice caps? You can't change my mind but is yours made up?


----------



## hummerpoo (Mar 16, 2018)

ambush80 said:


> Are you guys experts on this stuff?  Enough to be able to speak authoritatively on it?



Enough knowledge to be comfortable with the statement made; which intends no claim of expertise or authority.


----------

